# Cool pics of betta



## frutte (Mar 21, 2006)

I was browsing the web when I saw this site with cool pics of betta fish. Some of the most colorful and diverse range of betta can be found here http://www.aquariumlore.blogspot.com 

If you know of any other cool sites with great pics, let me know


----------



## BlueMaxx (Jan 10, 2006)

WOW that site is great love the bettas shown.


----------



## Ben Mazur (Mar 21, 2006)

http://www.babb2000.org/album/index.htm

Great pictures.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

wow those are some graet looking bettas. I especially like the white crowntail!  Thanks for sharing!


----------

